
Me and Monastic Academy - luu
https://acesounderglass.com/2020/04/10/me-and-monastic-academy/
======
brudgers
In 1980 I was sitting in a restaurant booth - the walless kind -- with Mom
because the food was good and unambitious and the price reasonable since she
was paying because I was still a kid. It was one of those, there's something
on the menu that everyone will like kind of places.

An older couple sat in the next booth and the waitress came over to take their
order. The gentleman inquired about the ham. "Is the ham salty?" and following
a well-it's-ham response said "I don't like salty ham" and then there was more
involving the lady ordering ham and finally the gentleman ordering ham, too.

It came to mind because when the check came the gentleman said "the ham was
salty" but went on about how he didn't like salty ham and could only eat most
of it. I have no idea about the tip and it was the days before online
restaurant reviews so there wasn't that either.

A monastery is not a spa or a resort or a hotel. The care a care person
provides is spiritual care. And even if though the ham was salty and the
author doesn't like salty ham, the care person's "you'll live" was right. And
if it the experience caused the author to delay their complaint for a year and
half and to tone it's self-indulgence down then maybe they got something out
of it beyond a rationalization for stiffing the waitresses' tip.

It also reminds me why "you could die" signs must be posted at the edge of
cliffs.

